# Riding/walking boot advice?



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps an odd question (and maybe I'm just displaying my ignorance), but can anyone recommend boots that are suitable for both riding and walking/running?

Thing is, after years of going along with a friend on her trail rides - most people on horses, me walk/running or biking - I got talked into getting a horse. Now much as I like horses & being around them, I don't think I'd feel comfortable (or get much exercise) riding ALL the time, so I will probably spend a lot of time walking alongside the horse. (Which I've been doing anyway: she spent several years just loafing around a pasture, so she's rather out of shape & her feet are tender, and I've been walk/trotting her on a lead to get used to exercise & accustomed to me.)

So my usual trail shoes (waffle soles with no heels) aren't really safe for riding, while the boots I see are mostly of the "cowboy" kind, (Suited to walking from the hitching post to the saloon, IOW ) Can anyone recommend boots (and a place to get them) that will work in both worlds?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husband and I have a standing arguement about riding boots. He says they should be so loose they are uncomfortable to walk in. Reason, so they will slip off if you have had a wreck and are being dragged by a stirrup.
My thoughts are I want to be comfortable on my walk back to the barn after the wreck so give me some comfy shoes. 
That said, I ride in Ariat endurance shoes. They have a good heel and non stirrup grabbing sole which you need for riding. Plus they are comfortable for long walks. The are made for the endurance rider who by definition rides part walks/runs part way on a trail. 
I like the Ariat H2O's because they are also water proof. I have these-







but they also make a low top.

ETA- you can google Ariat for a place to buy them. They are sold at tons of places


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ i was going to mention Ariats, they'd be the way to do id say, they have a large range


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The justin horseshoes are very comfortable boots. They are simular to the Ariats. I have had a pair going on 4yrs now and they have held up well....


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a fan of Ariats.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Jamesqf, As you can see there are a couple of makes boots that are more like athletic shoes, but still have the feature a horseman wants of a heel and no waffle tread. And most will have a spur ledge.

As far as you wanting to get off and get your own exercise, you can see that both Endurance and Ride and Tie type of events encourage that.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I see there are a few places not too far away that sell the Ariats, so I will have a look next time I go into town.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I love Ariats and Twisted X boots Comfortable to ride in and to walk in. I used to waitress and I wore ariats Exclusively.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

handsdown ariats...I ride in Heritage Lacers and ride/wear daily Ariat Blackwater, they are slip on flat toes...Im on pair 7 of ariats...just a great all around boot imo...

Nate


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't been having much luck finding the endurance-type Ariat boots around here. The nearby stores listed on Ariat's web site mostly don't have much of anything in stock, except for "cowboy" type boots.

I've been thinking of buying them on line, but don't know how well it would work for shoes. Every shoe maker seems to have a slightly different ideay of what a shoe size should be... Anyone tried it? Good results or bad?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

James I think if you can try on several different styles of Ariats you should get a good idea of what size works for you. Then buy from a reliable company online that will do exchanges.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Tractor Supply has them, if you have one around if not you can order online. 
Most western wear store and some feed stores will have ariats


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Appyt said:


> James I think if you can try on several different styles of Ariats you should get a good idea of what size works for you. Then buy from a reliable company online that will do exchanges.


I think thats your best bet. Go where they sell them and try on different sizes. When you find yours then order them online. 
I got mine from Sheplers but they are here in Wichita so I could go in person. They do have a website though Western Wear, Cowboy Boots, Wrangler Jeans, Levis Jeans, Justin Boots, Ariat Boots, Cowboy Hats, Work Boots, and Minnetonka Moccasins by Sheplers not sure where they land price wise.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a Shepler's store in town, but they have just cowboy boots, and I'm a bit skeptical about the size/fit carrying over. They have such a different shape, especially with the narrow toe that doesn't match the shape of my feet at all.


----------

